# What happens if you don't circumsize?



## tammyswanson (Feb 19, 2007)

I've heard that you have to 'clean' it...whatever that means! I had asked my MIL because she had 3 boys, that's what she said, but wouldnt' go into any details. She said it's less of a mess to circumsize, but I wonder. I don't want to, but do you have to do anything 'extra' with uncircumsized boys?







:


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

You just clean the outside, like you'd clean a finger. Pulling the foreskin back (aka retraction) is actually very dangerous and can damage the sensitive skin. Some boys retract naturally in toddlerhood, some at puberty, and some in between. There's never a reason to retract before it retracts on its own (or he plays with it and retracts it himself.)


----------



## tammyswanson (Feb 19, 2007)

Really? That's the big deal? LOL! Geez, thanks for the info Ruthla! I figured it'd be some big problem if I didn't do it, my MIL doesn't like to talk about 'icky' stuff, I guess. I had heard earlier that you have to clean it with a q-tip, but she didn't say anything about that.


----------



## buckeyedoc (Nov 9, 2006)

Truthfully, DH and I were a little nervous when we brought DS#1 home that we wouldn't know how to "take care of it." It turns out that there's nothing to it - no worries at all. You can't even retract a baby or young boy to clean underneath the foreskin, so you just wipe down the outside. Once he gets old enough to retract on his own (usually by school-age, but sometimes not until puberty), then he (or you, if he's still little) just give it a rinse in the shower or bath. From what I understand, it would take a long time without rinsing for a man to get a huge buildup of smegma under there like the "horror stories" you hear.


----------



## gardenmommy (Nov 23, 2001)

This is timely for me. I just gave birth to our second son a few days ago, and he will remain intact. I was wondering about the practical side of this; our first son was circed, which I deeply regret, and I only have experience caring for a circed penis. I know more this time, so it won't happen again.

So in a nutshell, I just leave it alone, correct? How do I know if there is a reason to do anything different with it?


----------



## TigerTail (Dec 22, 2002)

in 6 and 4 years of having sons nothing has 'come up'







- they've been washing themselves in the tub since they were wee toddlers. nothing could be easier.


----------



## LavenderMae (Sep 20, 2002)

Yep, just wipe like a finger, nothing to it. There's tons of goods info in the stickies at the top of this forum, I hope you will read it!


----------



## hipumpkins (Jul 25, 2003)

your MIL was probably referring to retracting which isn't safe but it is what people used to do. I think that is where people get the idea that being intact means more infections...it is only true b/c years ago those intact boys were being retracted and washed underneath and that can cause infections. Being left intact just means you don't have to put vaseline on a wounded newborn penis. You don't' have to worry that he might stick to his diaper. You don't have to see his glans. He will be all protected and you do nothing more than wash him off like any other part. No pain involved...no extra work.

Quote:

I just gave birth to our second son a few days ago, and he will remain intact.










Quote:

our first son was circed, which I deeply regret,


----------



## kldliam (Jan 7, 2006)

Cleaning an intact child is actually easier than cleaning a wounded circ'd child. As another poster stated _if you can clean your finger you can clean a normal penis._ A child who has had part of his penis cut-off needs extra-special care and concern. After he "heals" you have to worry about "adhessions" (_very common)._

An intact child enjoys a happy beginning without any trauma to his person and has no horrific wound that gets irritated by his urine and poop. He also never has to deal with ahessions.


----------



## bdavis337 (Jan 7, 2005)

I must say how true this is. My boys are circ'ed, although the boy I'm carrying right now will NOT BE CUT. The infant I babysit is intact. NEver fails that I have to change both my toddler's poopy diaper AND the baby's at the same time. Takes me f-o-r-e-v-e-r to clean MT's diaper area, the stuff gets all stuck up around the scar, on the tip and all over. Baby gets a quick wipe with a warm washcloth and he's done.

DH asked me the other day "why don't you pull it back to clean inside". !!!!!! Well, nothing GETS inside, so why pull it back?


----------



## TigerTail (Dec 22, 2002)

much easier than fingers, no nail to scrub under!


----------



## calngavinsmom (Feb 19, 2003)

Here are a couple of pamphlets so you can compare circ and intact penis care side by side.
http://www.nocirc.org/publish/4pam.pdf
http://www.nocirc.org/publish/5pam.pdf

Intact=easy peasy








Circ=not so much









Good luck!
Tara


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gardenmommy* 
This is timely for me. I just gave birth to our second son a few days ago, and he will remain intact. I was wondering about the practical side of this; our first son was circed, which I deeply regret, and I only have experience caring for a circed penis. I know more this time, so it won't happen again.

So in a nutshell, I just leave it alone, correct? How do I know if there is a reason to do anything different with it?

Yep you just leave it alone. If something does come up it will be apparent pretty fast. Infections tho rare do happen but just like if it was a girl who had the infection you treat it with medication. Yeast same thing a good OTC cream will clear up yeast pretty fast.

The foreskin is actually fused to the head of the penis like the fingernail is to the finger so you can imagine the pain and trauma you would be causing if you tried to retract him.

Be sure to read the sticky's at the top of the main CAC page "A Warning To Parents Of Intact Sons" and "The Definiton of Retraction & Why it is BAD!!" Always tell anyone Dr. family etc. to never push back on the foreskin for any reason. Even a tiny bit can cause mirco tears and let bacteria in.

Your ds should be the first and only one to ever mess with it. I cant stress how important this one simple rule is.


----------



## kldliam (Jan 7, 2006)

to gardenmommy:

here are some great brochures that you should look over:

http://www.nocirc.org/publish/

(see #4, #6 and #8 )


----------



## attachedmamaof3 (Dec 2, 2006)

Doing something special is news to me!!









I have two intact boys and I've never done a thing. Ever. Boys penises are made to be uncut.

I would think that having an open wound on your baby's genitals in a diaper where urine and poop are going to be would be more of a problem than an uncut penis.







: Gross.


----------



## frenchie (Mar 21, 2006)

It requires no extra maintenance at all. I just had a girl, and boy oh boy....her bits require A LOT more attention than my son's intact penis ever has. Folds and crevices and poop OH MY!!


----------



## attachedmamaof3 (Dec 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *frenchie* 
It requires no extra maintenance at all. I just had a girl, and boy oh boy....her bits require A LOT more attention than my son's intact penis ever has. Folds and crevices and poop OH MY!!









ME TOO!!!

I always have the feeling that I'm invading her privacy!









Off topic, I know...I apologize (but couldn't resist!)


----------



## trmpetplaya (May 30, 2005)

Having changed the diapers of both (my much younger brothers are circumcised and my friends' sons are intact) - I have to agree with everyone else that cleaning intact babies is MUCH easier! The foreskin makes the penis all smooth so there are no ridges or anything to have to clean behind.

The only person who should EVER retract the foreskin is the boy himself. If he becomes retractile before he's old enough to pull his foreskin forward over the glans (aka - if you change his diaper and notice that his foreskin has pulled back which is very rare, but it can happen) then you should pull it forward over the glans again before putting his diaper back on, but you should NEVER pull it back and you should never let anyone else (other than your son, of course) pull it back either.

The foreskin is fused to the glans like fingernails are fused to the fingers. Just like nothing gets under the fingernails without quite a bit of pain and force (the part that's fused at least







I'm not talking about the bits that stick off on the end - of course stuff gets under there!), nothing gets under the foreskin either.

love and peace.


----------



## Ron_Low (May 11, 2007)

To be clear, NOBODY except the boy himself should ever try to retract his foreskin. This even applies to doctors and nurses who (if you're in the US) may be ignorant of the normal anatomy since many studied from anatomy texts which depicted the penis as if babies are born circumcised.

BE PREPARED to forcefully assert and insist on no forced retraction with caregivers and health professionals.

Cheers,


----------



## trmpetplaya (May 30, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ron_Low* 
To be clear, NOBODY except the boy himself should ever try to retract his foreskin. This even applies to doctors and nurses who (if you're in the US) may be ignorant of the normal anatomy since many studied from anatomy texts which depicted the penis as if babies are born circumcised.









: Read the sticky "A Warning for Parents of Intact Boys" Apparently some of the textbooks even depict babies in utero as being circumcised







:

love and peace.


----------



## bugmenot (May 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *attachedmamaof3* 
Doing something special is news to me!!









I have two intact boys and I've never done a thing. Ever. Boys penises are made to be uncut.

I would think that having an open wound on your baby's genitals in a diaper where urine and poop are going to be would be more of a problem than an uncut penis.







: Gross.

Exactly!

If the glans was meant to be exposed, wouldn't people be born that way?

Interestingly, that's what some people actually think the difference is, until they're educated about it...If only it were like that.


----------



## paquerette (Oct 16, 2004)

Even if something comes up, NO retraction should take place. That would actually make an infection worse. Make sure, if there is ever a need to take your son to a healthcare professional (including any routine well visits) that they know absolutely not to make any attempt to pull the foreskin towards his body AT ALL. We can't stress this enough. There are doctors who will say "oh, I won't retract" AS THEY'RE RETRACTING. They think if they don't pull it all the way back it doesn't "count".







: ANY amount of retraction can cause damage. Your best bet is to just keep anyone from touching his penis unless there's a good good reason to. When they check the testicles for descention, you can lift the penis and keep your hand over it, that can help.


----------



## gridley13 (Sep 3, 2004)

I have found my daughter much harder to keep clean than my intact son. He is SUPER easy to keep clean! Just wash on the outside and for now, that is it.


----------



## phatchristy (Jul 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gridley13* 
I have found my daughter much harder to keep clean than my intact son. He is SUPER easy to keep clean! Just wash on the outside and for now, that is it.









:

Having a boy is so much easier when it comes to cleaning







.

Anyhow, I'll say I always find it so bizarre that people think there is some sort of "mysterious, complicated way" you have to clean an intact normal penis. Honestly, we're born that way, and if it was super complicated we wouldn't have survived as a species







: . People are so incredible stupid and ignorant when it comes to this subject. I've heard it termed "cultural mass psychosis"...here in the US the last 2-3 generations the majority of men have been cut so now all of a sudden in the US the foreskin is something to be feared and disgusted by somehow.







: So sad what the people in this country have allowed to be done to innocent little boys







: .

Intact baby penises are also MUCH easier to clean that circumcised baby penises. No question about that for those of us whove babysat/changed friend's kiddos. With circumcised often you find they get poop in the abnormal folds of skin, AND on the glans in the urinary opening. It's not just a simple wipe then like it is with the intact penis. Just a recipe for disaster, and probably why circumcised babies have 8 times more problems with penile inflamation (see that new study that was just posted in this forum).

Pretty much all Europe is intact, as is most of the world. There's no more issues with intact genetalia on men than there are with intact genetalia on women....IN FACT...women have more issues with our intact genetalia. Though, of course in our country we don't cut girl parts off for something that could be treated with antibiotics/creams/etc.

Anyhow...I know you're not circing (yippie) but I wanted to share this so that you could know more to respond to the ignorant people in your lives who may say something obnoxious and ridiculous about the intact penis and its care.


----------



## beckyand3littlemonsters (Sep 16, 2006)

Quote:

What happens if you don't circumsize?

nothing, i don't even know anyone who has been circumcised
you just wipe to clean


----------



## tammyswanson (Feb 19, 2007)

*The way I feel after going to my prenatal appt today, the staff and doctors are so uncaring that I wouldn't want them touching him, let alone doing a circumcision.*







:


----------



## Nathan1097 (Nov 20, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tammyswanson* 
I've heard that you have to 'clean' it...whatever that means! I had asked my MIL because she had 3 boys, that's what she said, but wouldnt' go into any details. She said it's less of a mess to circumsize, but I wonder. I don't want to, but do you have to do anything 'extra' with uncircumsized boys?







:

My intact BF just answered this for you:

"Umm... nothing." Then after I laughed he said matter-of-factly, "Nothing happens.... Well?"

By the way, he is 47.

My personal experience with my two intact boys (9 1/2 and 5 1/2) is basically- the same. The only problem is if you get a doctor or nurse who wants to retract the boy's foreskin. That causes damage and infection- not the other way around!


----------



## smeep (May 12, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tammyswanson* 
*The way I feel after going to my prenatal appt today, the staff and doctors are so uncaring that I wouldn't want them touching him, let alone doing a circumcision.*







:









: Jerks!







How many weeks are you? If you're not comfortable with them, I would definitely recommend finding a new one. Midwives are (usually) great and more caring and personal...and many do hospital births if you need to or prefer to birth in a hospital.

I'm sure they all got it covered, but to reitterate. My son is intact and I clean it like I do his finger, or the way I would a healed circ'd penis. It's much harder to clean a healing circ'd penis. And by the time his foreskin retracts, I'll just teach him to pull back and rinse. To be perfectly honest, I worry more about any daughters incorrectly cleaning their vagina since that poses more "risk" than an intact penis...but of course I didn't even consider cutting off the labia even though that would make it "easier." lol


----------



## njeb (Sep 10, 2002)

What happens when you don't circumcise? I ended up with two grown sons who are VERY grateful to me for leaving them intact!







They know how rare that is around here.


----------



## Yulia_R (Jan 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tammyswanson* 
What happens if you don't circumsize?

You will have a wonderful, whole, perfect baby who avoided the horror and life long damage of circumcision because his mom was smart!






























You (or anyone else) should never ever retract him. Just clean it as a finger. Make sure you make it very clear to your MIL and everybody else who may help you to bath your son or change his diaper.

Also please read this thread http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=129378 and do take it very seriously as most doctors/nurses are unbelievably ignorant about the whole foreskin issue







: .

yulia.


----------



## bandgeek (Sep 12, 2006)

Well, you might get odd comments from your family and friends. You might have to educate ignorant doctors and nurses about not retracting. You might be a bit shocked to see how far your toddler can stretch his foreskin.







But how it affects your son...it doesn't. Like all the previous posters said, you don't do anything special. The only special thing you have to do is take care in informing people not to retract the foreskin. Other that that, there's nothing to worry about. You'll spend much more time worrying about cleaning poop out of the creases in his scrotum than worrying about cleaning his penis.


----------



## trmpetplaya (May 30, 2005)

What will happen if you don't circumcise? You will more than likely end up with a very grateful son and future DIL (or partner-in-law?). I know my ILs ended up with both! Even if your son did decide someday to be circumcised you could remind him that at least he got the choice and that there's much less room for error on a fully grown penis. Much less chance of the doc snipping "too much" and the boy ending up as a man with a painful, tight circumcision.

The odds of him wanting it done later are very very slim though.

love and peace.


----------



## smeep (May 12, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bandgeek* 
You'll spend much more time worrying about cleaning poop out of the creases in his scrotum than worrying about cleaning his penis.









Isn't THAT the truth! It's a million times harder to clean the poop from THERE than to keep his penis clean. I always give it a wipe over, especially when he poops, but one out of every 10 times maybe he gets a spot of poop on his penis. But every time he gets it on his scrotum and I have to clean it out of the creases and stuff, ugh. Hey, if it's legal to circumcise, is it legal to remove their scrotum as well?







: I'm serious, guys! It would make it SO MUCH EASIER TO CLEAN!!!!!


----------



## smeep (May 12, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *trmpetplaya* 
What will happen if you don't circumcise? You will more than likely end up with a very grateful son and future DIL (or partner-in-law?). I know my ILs ended up with both! Even if your son did decide someday to be circumcised you could remind him that at least he got the choice and that there's much less room for error on a fully grown penis. Much less chance of the doc snipping "too much" and the boy ending up as a man with a painful, tight circumcision.

The odds of him wanting it done later are very very slim though.

love and peace.









With the current rates and education (compared to the rates and education of previous generations) it seems to reason that our sons have a higher chance of wishing they were left intact than wishing they'd been circumcised.


----------



## trmpetplaya (May 30, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *smeep* 
With the current rates and education (compared to the rates and education of previous generations) it seems to reason that our sons have a higher chance of wishing they were left intact than wishing they'd been circumcised.

ITA! Especially as more and more women experience intact intercourse







I predict that restoration-device companies will make a fortune once this generation grows up









love and peace.


----------



## gurumama (Oct 6, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ron_Low* 
To be clear, NOBODY except the boy himself should ever try to retract his foreskin. This even applies to doctors and nurses who (if you're in the US) may be ignorant of the normal anatomy since many studied from anatomy texts which depicted the penis as if babies are born circumcised.

BE PREPARED to forcefully assert and insist on no forced retraction with caregivers and health professionals.

Cheers,

This is SO true. Our 5 yo had surgery on his testicles in January. At the consult, the surgeon told me he "needed" to have his foreskin retracted, that he wasn't developing "normally" (pinhole opening). She asked--in a voice that assumed my answer would be "yes"--about infections and rashes.

None, I said. In fact, less than his circumcised older brother.

That threw her for a loop. She went on to explain she could retract my 5 yo during the surgery, he'd feel no pain, blah blah blah.

We said no, drew up a document for his file (we would have switched surgeons but she's top in the region for the type of surgery needed), and made it verbally clear as well as in print that he would not be retracted. She was totally fine with it--didn't even push one bit once I told her we followed Paul Fleiss's book.

In March we told our son that if he wanted to, he could gently pull on the foreskin, to help it pull back (he had been asking about what was under his foreskin).

Three weeks ago he was in the bath and said, "Look! Mama! I found my gumdrop." The foreskin had retracted over the tip, though not fully. It was NOT like that after the surgery.

So my son's "not normal" foreskin did just fine on its own, and nature took its course (with a little help from him







).

The initial push to retract was so weird to me. Even our PCP (whom we consulted after that first urology meeting, because we were afraid she'd be a "renegade" surgeon and do it without our permission) wondered why she brought it up, when it had zero to do with our son's surgery.

So--just wash the outside, leave it alone, and research anything that doesn't sound right.


----------



## momuveight2B (Mar 17, 2006)

My twins will be 10 in a few weeks. We have never done a thing. What they do with it in the shower I have no idea but they have never had a complaint of any problems.


----------



## gardenmommy (Nov 23, 2001)

Thanks for the links. I haven't had time to read them, what with a one week old! I am finding it much easier to care for my son's intact penis than I did with my older son's circed penis. I always hated changing his diapers; it looked to me like it really hurt. I didn't really know better at the time, though. He was such a fussy baby, and of course now, looking back, that makes perfect sense. I'd be fussy too, if my private parts were in terrible pain.

This time, I'm noticing that nothing seems to get stuck in untoward places, and, while the babe doesn't like being changed, it's not like he's in pain, iykwim.

I didn't think that I needed to do anything special, but needed some reassurance. We don't do well-baby visits, so that isn't really an issue, either.

Thank you for your help.


----------



## Ron_Low (May 11, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gurumama* 
The initial push to retract was so weird to me. Even our PCP . . . wondered why she brought it up, when it had zero to do with our son's surgery.

That's nothing. My wife went into surgery to repair a severed tendon in her THUMB, and came out with a recommendation to have her breasts examined because the surgeon thought he noticed something unusual in the pre-surgical tactile exam he administered while she was UNDER.


----------



## tammyswanson (Feb 19, 2007)

Apparently my MIL isn't the one to go to for that sort of info. I would have asked my own mom but she never had boys. My MIL is too much into the medical establishment as it is, she thinks that doctors know what is good for you all the time. Sigh. Now I know better! Thanks for all the info everyone, I'm so grateful for these websites! I had told my DH that I don't want to do any male genital mutilation, and he said that's fine with him too!


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

It is great to have this forum. I will be forever thankful to the posters here that saved my son from forced retraction.


----------



## ~MoonGypsy~ (Aug 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ron_Low* 
That's nothing. My wife went into surgery to repair a severed tendon in her THUMB, and came out with a recommendation to have her breasts examined because the surgeon thought he noticed something unusual in the pre-surgical tactile exam he administered while she was UNDER.

Sorry, OT but - OMG, that just blew my mind! I think I would have sued.


----------



## fishface (Jan 6, 2007)

Quote:

I think that is where people get the idea that being intact means more infections...it is only true b/c years ago those intact boys were being retracted and washed underneath and that can cause infections.
ITA. My friend got on me after finding out I am a proud intactivist. She said her BF is whole (GOOD FOR HIM!), regrets it, and will get circed in the future (UGH) because he had lots of problems as a kid. I was unclear if he still has problems. I told her politely but matter-of-factly that it was probably due to poor medical advice to his parents by the doctor(s) when he was born on how to care for an intact penis.


----------



## MommaLauraRN (May 14, 2007)

Leaving my sons intact has been great...when I was a postpartum nurse I hated doing circ care...I was so sad for those babes...my SIL circ'd her son (much to my dismay but that's another story) and she mentioned something when he was around one about having to clean around his scar at bathtime because "stuff would build up" there...she said it's commmon in circumcised babies...I'm thinking that maybe because the trend is now for looser circs? :dunno My boys just get a simple wipe on the outside of their penises...it takes more work to wash their ears and toes than their penises!


----------



## Daisyuk (May 15, 2005)

When is that ridiculous myth going to give way to common sense and observation?

When's it going to occur to people that a circ'd penis is MUCH more effort to keep clean than a whole one?


----------



## buckeyedoc (Nov 9, 2006)

I think the myth just got going because parents in the past were told to force the foreskin back and clean under it, which was likely a pain for baby and mom and a lot of work. Proper care is so simple!


----------



## DavinaT (Jun 28, 2005)

I askd my beloved what happens if you don't circ a baby boy - to which he replied - Umm, after about 18 years he grows into an uncirc'ed man!
Circs her are extremely rare and only ever done for what is termed to be medical reasons.
Our medical establishment is by no means rare - not by a long shot.
But for any doctor or nurse to forcibly retract any male genetalia without express conselt, be he 6 days or 60's years, concious under under aneasthetic is regarded as sexual assault.

Ditto for what happend to Row Low's wife. In fact, in cases like that which occured her, the 'doctors' in question found themselves subject to legal action, sued, struck off and one faced a jail sentence.

It is oen thing is a woman is so disturbed by an examination of thsi nature that she needs sedation (as can happen with vistims of serious sexual asaualt) but a totally different matter if they are performed without consent or knowledge.


----------



## dnr3301 (Jul 4, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gridley13* 
I have found my daughter much harder to keep clean than my intact son. He is SUPER easy to keep clean! Just wash on the outside and for now, that is it.

I've found the same thing.


----------



## lisavasmom (Jan 6, 2004)

I'm so glad this came up. When we decided not to circ our ds, I found it funny that no one told us how to take care of it. I just left it alone by instinct, and I'm glad now that I did!
My dh is circ. and his first concern when I brought up the idea of not circ. was that our son may have problems with women not 'liking a uncirc. penis' or not being like other boys. I don't think he'll experience any problems like that at all. My only concern has been the studies about AIDS transmission, and I'm still reading up on that.


----------



## kxsiven (Nov 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lisavasmom* 
My only concern has been the studies about AIDS transmission, and I'm still reading up on that.

No worries. Here in Scandinavia everyone is intact and we have no morals







- yet our STD&HIV rates are very very low compared to circumcising USA.


----------



## Daisyuk (May 15, 2005)

Just remember, circumcised men have to wear condoms too.

That's VERY important. Being circumcised does NOT give you the same level protection as a condom against any infection, including HIV - even the researchers on those ridiculous HIV studies concede that (ignore that stupid man Halperin, he's crazy, it's neither a vaccine nor better than a condom, really, he'd say anything).

SO

If, to be safe, your son has to wear a condom anyway, why remove his foreskin and take away a valuable piece of sexual tissue for absolutely nothing?

In fact I think it's the opposite problem, men who are circumcised frequently have issues with wearing condoms because of sensitivity (or lack of) issues, if they have the added incentive not to wear them because they think the circ is protecting them, how dangerous is that?


----------



## Quindin (Aug 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lisavasmom* 
I
My dh is circ. and his first concern when I brought up the idea of not circ. was that our son may have problems with women not 'liking a uncirc. penis'

You DS could always move to Europe...
If not, there is always South America, Australia, Japan... most women in the world would not have any problem at all with him.







If he prefers an American girl, she will be happy he is NOT circ once she feels how much better it is for her!


----------



## cottonwood (Nov 20, 2001)

It's just so nuts. When my baby girls pooped they'd get it everywhere, what a job to clean out their labia, and they didn't appreciate it either. So I guess I should have cut them off to make the job easier?









My boys, on the other hand, were relatively easy to clean. They rarely take baths. They do *NOT* clean under their foreskins. (They're not retracting fully yet.) They're fine. I imagine when they get older they will simply do what the girls and I do -- wash the outside with soap occasionally, and rinse the inside with water (not the vagina, you understand, but the vulva.) For the most part, IMO, genitals should not be cleaned anyway. The body has a self-cleaning system, and unless there's reason (sand, or sticky sex, or whatever) to clean up a bit, it's better off left alone.


----------



## lisavasmom (Jan 6, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kxsiven* 
No worries. Here in Scandinavia everyone is intact and we have no morals







- yet our STD&HIV rates are very very low compared to circumcising USA.

Yes, and your country is much smarter on most EVERYTHING to do with having a family. More progressive in every way. If it was easy to move, I'd consider it! But that's another post subject....


----------



## contactmaya (Feb 21, 2006)

Hi everyone, ive really enjoyed reading these posts. i feel even better now about not circ'ing my 21m old, not only because i find it cruel (on a non consenting) infant, but for many other reasons.

I am now consolled to think that the whole diaper issue is so much easier because he is intact.
HOWEVER...sometimes i am not sure what is going on with his penis, because i have never had one, so....just dont quite know what is normal.

he spends alot of time diaper free-some of this time, he plays with himself, and then gets an erection, and then starts crying.

i could never figure out what what going on, and then realised that it must have been stretchign his forskin.

The other day, for the first time, he pulled his forskin all the way down, and the tip of his penis was red.

I wasnt sure if this was normal or not. In any case, he seems fine.

How do you know if he has aninfection or not, or whether things are normal or not?

Any tips?
Maya


----------



## contactmaya (Feb 21, 2006)

Hi, its me again. Someone posted saying they kept kosher, yet kept their baby intact. i am Jewish, but still chose not to circumcise. is anyone else out there jewish but chose not to circumcise?
Maya


----------



## Microsoap (Dec 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *contactmaya* 
Hi, its me again. Someone posted saying they kept kosher, yet kept their baby intact. i am Jewish, but still chose not to circumcise. is anyone else out there jewish but chose not to circumcise?
Maya

http://www.jewsagainstcircumcision.org/

The documentary "Whose Body, Whose Rights?" has a segment on Jewish families chosing not to circumcise.


----------



## Nathan1097 (Nov 20, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *contactmaya* 
Hi, its me again. Someone posted saying they kept kosher, yet kept their baby intact. i am Jewish, but still chose not to circumcise. is anyone else out there jewish but chose not to circumcise?
Maya


*About The 8th Day - The 8th Day is the journey of two Jewish couples who lost countless nights of sleep trying to make this decision. Neither is sure they did the right thing.
THE 8TH DAY * TITLE: The 8TH DAY* YEAR: 2001* DIR/PROD: Keren Markuze* COUNTRY: USA* LANGUAGE: English* TIME: unknown* SOURCE: go to AboutThe8thDay.com* Keren Markuze 323-791-5465. $30*


----------



## Ron_Low (May 11, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nathan1097* 
*About The 8th Day - The 8th Day is the journey of two Jewish couples who lost countless nights of sleep trying to make this decision. Neither is sure they did the right thing.
THE 8TH DAY * TITLE: The 8TH DAY* YEAR: 2001* DIR/PROD: Keren Markuze* COUNTRY: USA* LANGUAGE: English* TIME: unknown* SOURCE: go to AboutThe8thDay.com* Keren Markuze 323-791-5465. $30*

There's also the beautiful documentary film "Cut" which is debuting at various festivals this year.

View the trailer:
http://tinyurl.com/2qvuup

Stay on top of scheduled screenings:
http://www.cutthefilm.com/


----------



## orangebird (Jun 30, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DavinaT* 
I askd my beloved what happens if you don't circ a baby boy - to which he replied - Umm, after about 18 years he grows into an uncirc'ed man!
Circs her are extremely rare and only ever done for what is termed to be medical reasons.
Our medical establishment is by no means rare - not by a long shot.
But for any doctor or nurse to forcibly retract any male genetalia without express conselt, be he 6 days or 60's years, concious under under aneasthetic is regarded as sexual assault.

Ditto for what happend to Row Low's wife. In fact, in cases like that which occured her, the 'doctors' in question found themselves subject to legal action, sued, struck off and one faced a jail sentence.

It is oen thing is a woman is so disturbed by an examination of thsi nature that she needs sedation (as can happen with vistims of serious sexual asaualt) but a totally different matter if they are performed without consent or knowledge.

I love that idea. I totally agree it is assault and wish we would treat it that way here in the USA!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *contactmaya* 
Hi, its me again. Someone posted saying they kept kosher, yet kept their baby intact. i am Jewish, but still chose not to circumcise. is anyone else out there jewish but chose not to circumcise?
Maya

I am Jewish and have not circed my two youngest boys (I did circ my first son with deep regret) but I don't keep 100% kosher either so there you go.


----------



## camomof5 (Oct 13, 2006)

My DS is 7 years old and intact. No problems so far. good luck mama


----------



## contactmaya (Feb 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *contactmaya* 
......... so much easier because he is intact.
HOWEVER...sometimes i am not sure what is going on with his penis, because i have never had one, so....just dont quite know what is normal.

he spends alot of time diaper free-some of this time, he plays with himself, and then gets an erection, and then starts crying.

i could never figure out what what going on, and then realised that it must have been stretchign his forskin.

The other day, for the first time, he pulled his forskin all the way down, and the tip of his penis was red.

I wasnt sure if this was normal or not. In any case, he seems fine.

How do you know if he has aninfection or not, or whether things are normal or not?

Any tips?
Maya


Hi everyone, still interested in any responses to this post- how do you know when things are normal or not? (babe spend much time diaper free so just wondering if he may me inclined to infections,..or whether his pulling down his foreskin at 21m is normal....

Maya


----------



## Nathan1097 (Nov 20, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *contactmaya* 
Hi everyone, still interested in any responses to this post- how do you know when things are normal or not? (babe spend much time diaper free so just wondering if he may me inclined to infections,..or whether his pulling down his foreskin at 21m is normal....

Maya

Hiya. Yes- that's normal for all kids! No, he won't be inclined to infections just because he is intact.


----------

